# Mini nubian advice



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

This is my new muni nubian, I just purchased. Am told she is going to kid in 2-6 weeks. She seems thin to me. I am very inexperienced. I have 2 nigerian dwarfs, but they have only been with me since spring, and are my first goats.
Do you all think she look healthy?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

She’s very thin and doesn’t look pregnant to me at all. Check her FAMACHA scores and get back to us.

Running a fecal may be a good idea.

A pregnancy test too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kelly-Mae Clampett said:


> This is my new muni nubian, I just purchased. Am told she is going to kid in 2-6 weeks. She seems thin to me. I am very inexperienced. I have 2 nigerian dwarfs, but they have only been with me since spring, and are my first goats.
> Do you all think she look healthy?
> View attachment 161119


Has she started makin any kind of udder? Can you get a better pic from over top of her so we can see her sides better?

She is not horribly thin... she is just very dairy to me. Her ribs are not showin really there is fleshin over them. Her hip bones are showin more than i would like to see in mine but then again that is a bit normal for a young dairy mini sometimes.... esp if they have not been grained. She looks like she was well taken care of.

My cricket is in milk and gifts me almost a gallon a day.... her hips are like yours. And i cannot get her to put more weight on them. Has your lil lady ever had any grain or was she just hayed, pastured and foraged? That can make a difference in how they carry weight. Yours to me looks like no grain or that she got very little.

My Dora as a ff did not look very pregnant and she had twins in there. She only had the eeniest of bellies even the day she kidded. You could have knocked us over with a feather when i bumped her and felt another kid in there.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

I do feel like she's gotten thinner since being with me.(this is her 4th day with me)







I give her 1 cup pellets and free choice hay. I have baking soda and lose minerals out free choice, and forage.

previous owner said she fed her
"Goat pellets, hay, sunflower seeds, trace mineral sprinkled over food.they also have a mineral block with selenium."


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Well she’s probably mineral deficient from the previous owner.

But doesn’t look terribly mineral deficient from what I see.

Please check FAMACHAs and get back to us.

Don’t feed baking soda.

Take her rectal temperature.

What kind of hay?


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

ok...who knew I would take pictures of goat poo?!
But here I am sharing it with others!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me. Eyes could be a bit darker but honestly I’m not that picky at least it’s a good pink. I’d still get a fecal test done to see just in case.

Is she on alfalfa? That may help her bulk up and prepare for kids.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kelly-Mae Clampett said:


> I do feel like she's gotten thinner since being with me.(this is her 4th day with me)
> View attachment 161143
> I give her 1 cup pellets and free choice hay. I have baking soda and lose minerals out free choice, and forage.
> 
> ...


Losin a bit of weight at first is normal. Goats do not like change and she has had a big one. Give her time and patience. Her eye looks really nice. I think she looks ok for a young mini nubian. I am just not so sure of the bein bred part. How old is she? And i might have missed it but has she started makin an udder at all? Six weeks out is when most ff start theirs but some are different. I am guessin by the way she looks that is would be a ff.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Eyes could be a bit darker but honestly I'm not that picky at least it's a good pink. I'd still get a fecal test done to see just in case.
> 
> Is she on alfalfa? That may help her bulk up and prepare for kids.


It's a pasture blend with alfalfa, Timothy maybe some brome, grassy hay


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I was guessing she was an FF too. All mine started filling within a day or two of kidding, so there's quite a range.


Filling a noticable difference in the last few days yes most def. but usually you can tell minor differences in a ff udder before that. Most of the time. They get these cute lil pooch things goin on. . At first you are like is that really there or am i jus wantin see things. Lol.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Losin a bit of weight at first is normal. Goats do not like change and she has had a big one. Give her time and patience. Her eye looks really nice. I think she looks ok for a young mini nubian. I am just not so sure of the bein bred part. How old is she? And i might have missed it but has she started makin an udder at all? Six weeks out is when most ff start theirs but some are different. I am guessin by the way she looks that is would be a ff.


 she was born 3/15


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would increase her intake a bit to put some weight on her , beet pulp works well for me. Keep an eye on udder development, that will tell you more. I don't like that I can see her ribs and her vertrabrae is very prominent. I would also give replamin or another source of selenium in preparation for kidding.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kelly-Mae Clampett said:


> she was born 3/15
> View attachment 161151


Yea. For a four year old she does look a bit on the thin side. She looks like a gangly teenager to me right now. More groceries. . Beet pulp and calf manna are helpful for puttin on weight. But introduce slowly to her. Her poop might change a bit so be careful. I tried givin crickie calf manna and her poop told me no. She was only gettin a small handfull. So beet it is for her.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Yea. For a four year old she does look a bit on the thin side. She looks like a gangly teenager to me right now. More groceries. . Beet pulp and calf manna are helpful for puttin on weight. But introduce slowly to her. Her poop might change a bit so be careful. I tried givin crickie calf manna and her poop told me no. She was only gettin a small handfull. So beet it is for her.


Thank you. Can I make beet pulp out of my beets from garden? It is this something, I need to buy?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kelly-Mae Clampett said:


> Thank you. Can I make beet pulp out of my beets from garden? It is this something, I need to buy?


I don't think so. It's a very specific process to remove all the sugars from it etc.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kelly-Mae Clampett said:


> Thank you. Can I make beet pulp out of my beets from garden? It is this something, I need to buy?


It is pretty inexpensive in the store. I am not sure if just garden beets would be good or not good for them. If she is only gettin one cup of grain a day. You can try increasin that first.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Garden beets are different from the sugar beets they make beet pulp out of.

Beet pulp is made from what is left over after all the sugar has been removed from the sugar beets. They shred and dry the beets. The ones grown for eating are not the same thing.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> No, but you can get it from Tractor Supply, though mine don't like that kind at all, too dry and dusty. You can find a better kind at feed stores that has a little molasses in it.


Much better to soak the dry stuff than give molasses.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I don't even know if there is any molasses in it, but that's what I've been told. Actually I think it may be cane sugar. Whatever it is, it's still pretty dusty.


It come with and without molasses. .


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Well then it's the driest molasses I ever saw! I was glad when they decided to like it soaked. That stuff is so incredibly dusty.


The last bag we got was bad on dust. It was not shreds at all. I had paul bring me another home. Mine get it dry.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Just for a bit of a comparison... this is my ff 2yo mini doe. She has been here a few months now and has put on weight. But see her hips... cannot get weight on those right now. So my best guess is that is just how she is through her hips when in milk. Many nubians are like this when in milk. So i am not overly worried about it even if i do not care so much to see them so prominent. Her topline ridge that you can see... it is how her hair grows over it not a too bony spine. She came here very mineral deficient and has made great progress so overlook her rough lookin coat and kinda low front pasterns. But i just wanted give you kinda a size comparison and why we thought your lil lady would be a ff too.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank


Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 161227
> Just for a bit of a comparison... this is my ff 2yo mini doe. She has been here a few months now and has put on weight. But see her hips... cannot get weight on those right now. So my best guess is that is just how she is through her hips when in milk. Many nubians are like this when in milk. So i am not overly worried about it even if i do not care so much to see them so prominent. Her topline ridge that you can see... it is how her hair grows over it not a too bony spine. She came here very mineral deficient and has made great progress so overlook her rough lookin coat and kinda low front pasterns. But i just wanted give you kinda a size comparison and why we thought your lil lady would be a ff too.


 Thank You. That is helpful.


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

I wormed her, and increased her goat pellets and added beet pulp. Looks a little heavier to me...do you agree?


----------



## Kelly-Mae Clampett (Jun 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh yes! She definitely looks heavier! She's a Pretty girl too!


Yes, I do think she's a beauty!


----------

